# anyone considered doing "IUI" themselves at home?? UPDATED pg.2 my friend got BFP



## prettynpink29

I posted this in the TTC section and then realized I would probably get more responses here. 


so, I was just wondering if there was anyone else who thought about trying something like "IUI" at home by themselves??

I have a friend who recently told me they have been TTC for over a year.. Her doctor has suggested IUI to them. She told me that they have decided to "try" IUI themselves first.... I didn't understand at first, but then I became very curious.....

My doctor has suggested IUI to us a couple of different times also.. So I started to do some major research and I have found sites like this https://www.insemination-help.com/insemination_products_2.htmlwhere you are able to purchase the kits yourself. I know that they call it AI.. But from my understanding, if you put a catheter on the end of the syringe, it is similar to what the doctors would use to do IUI.. My doctor has shown me what he would use, and it looks similar to a syringe and a catheter.

My sister is in medical school to become a midwife and I have spoken to her about it.. She has mixed feelings about it.. I was most curious about the risks involved with maybe "poking" something that shouldn't be poked Or the possibility of infection..

I guess I am posting this for opinions.... Just curious if anyone else has thought about trying it.... It has become very interesting to me!


----------



## Wantingbbbump

I have been told to never do a IUI at home because the sperm has to be washed and if it's not then you will end up in the ER in the worse pain of your life. I did do a at home insem but I put it on my cervix. You can do a ICI at home but like I said I was told to never try a IUI at home. Best of luck in your TTC journey!!!


----------



## prettynpink29

Thank you!!!! I know that the risk is not worth it for me to try and do IUI myself. But the thought did cross my mind and what you told me, is actually exactly what i was hoping to hear!!! Not worth the risk at all!! LOL

But my friend said she is trying it no matter what... And I am going to be anxiosuly waiting to see what her results are!


----------



## Dollface

We did ICI at home, and I agree that IUI is waaay to risky. We used a speculum and syringe with a catheter, and my gf just injected the swimmers into the little bubble of CM on the opening of my cervix, and not directly inside. It worked first try! Hope your friend has good luck. Is scary to think she might risk infection or worse... And good luck to you too! :hugs:


----------



## Wantingbbbump

If you'd like I can pm you a step by step message on what I did to get pregnant. It worked the first time and i am now almost 12 weeks pregnant. I had only a 15% chance of it working and it did. I guess if you take in the fact that the dad is 58 my chance was less than 15%. It's a long story but I don't mind sharing it if it helps someone get their baby they want so bad. Just let me know.


----------



## prettynpink29

Wantingbbbump said:


> If you'd like I can pm you a step by step message on what I did to get pregnant. It worked the first time and i am now almost 12 weeks pregnant. I had only a 15% chance of it working and it did. I guess if you take in the fact that the dad is 58 my chance was less than 15%. It's a long story but I don't mind sharing it if it helps someone get their baby they want so bad. Just let me know.


I would LOVE that!! :) :hugs:

I am excited to hear what you did :)


----------



## Mellymommy

i did my first IUI at home yesterday


----------



## prettynpink29

So now I am very curious! Please explain:):) 

how did you do IUI at home?


----------



## ellie27

Not sure about IUI at home??? Sounds risky to me.

Insemination is very possible at home - this is my 3rd pregnancy this way.

I hope someone gives you some advice

Good luck!:flower:


----------



## lexus15

Wantingbbbump said:


> If you'd like I can pm you a step by step message on what I did to get pregnant. It worked the first time and i am now almost 12 weeks pregnant. I had only a 15% chance of it working and it did. I guess if you take in the fact that the dad is 58 my chance was less than 15%. It's a long story but I don't mind sharing it if it helps someone get their baby they want so bad. Just let me know.


Would you mind sharing your info with me?:flower: I've been ttc for 4 years & not one bfp in that time, it's also my 2nd hospital attempt at IUI. 

Thanks.:hugs:


----------



## MomTTC

I definitely don't think you should be doing IUI with unwashed semen. You can get washed sperm from banks and I know a couple who have done it themselves. I've also heard of people doing home IUI with fresh semen, I've looked into it myself, but it requires a medical centrifuge and more than a little know-how. Wantingbbbump I'd like to hear your story as well!


----------



## Mellymommy

Hi Mommies,

Well my hubby basically "cleans his pipes" in a Cup (those ones you use when you take a urine sample to your doctor). I immediately insert it into a syringe (needle-less) and inject it into my vagina as close to my cervix as possible and then i lay with my bum and legs in the air for about a half an hour. Try to have an orgasm and then you are done.

You can use water and a mild germicidal soap to clean your supplies if they will have time to dry completely before re-use, or run very hot water over them. Otherwise you can use saline to clean everything.

Instead of a syringe you can also use "INSTEAD CUPS"


----------



## anniehope

and me please, I can't seem to send you a message directly



lexus15 said:


> Wantingbbbump said:
> 
> 
> If you'd like I can pm you a step by step message on what I did to get pregnant. It worked the first time and i am now almost 12 weeks pregnant. I had only a 15% chance of it working and it did. I guess if you take in the fact that the dad is 58 my chance was less than 15%. It's a long story but I don't mind sharing it if it helps someone get their baby they want so bad. Just let me know.
> 
> 
> Would you mind sharing your info with me?:flower: I've been ttc for 4 years & not one bfp in that time, it's also my 2nd hospital attempt at IUI.
> 
> Thanks.:hugs:Click to expand...


----------



## Hayley90

Mellymommy said:


> Hi Mommies,
> 
> Well my hubby basically "cleans his pipes" in a Cup (those ones you use when you take a urine sample to your doctor). I immediately insert it into a syringe (needle-less) and inject it into my vagina as close to my cervix as possible and then i lay with my bum and legs in the air for about a half an hour. Try to have an orgasm and then you are done.
> 
> You can use water and a mild germicidal soap to clean your supplies if they will have time to dry completely before re-use, or run very hot water over them. Otherwise you can use saline to clean everything.
> 
> Instead of a syringe you can also use "INSTEAD CUPS"

This would be classed as AI rather than IUI hun xxx


----------



## sarahincanada

Hayley90 said:


> Mellymommy said:
> 
> 
> Hi Mommies,
> 
> Well my hubby basically "cleans his pipes" in a Cup (those ones you use when you take a urine sample to your doctor). I immediately insert it into a syringe (needle-less) and inject it into my vagina as close to my cervix as possible and then i lay with my bum and legs in the air for about a half an hour. Try to have an orgasm and then you are done.
> 
> You can use water and a mild germicidal soap to clean your supplies if they will have time to dry completely before re-use, or run very hot water over them. Otherwise you can use saline to clean everything.
> 
> Instead of a syringe you can also use "INSTEAD CUPS"
> 
> This would be classed as AI rather than IUI hun xxxClick to expand...

exactly! IUI is IntraUTERINE insemination&#8206;, going into the uterus! no-one should ever attempt that at home, the risk of infection would be too high and like people have said the sperm is supposed to be washed before.


----------



## prettynpink29

LOL! Thanks girls! I am not going to do it myself, but my friend decided to do it. I warned her, but she didn't care.. Guess will see in the next couple of weeks if it works for her :shrug: Hopefully she doesn't end up in the hospital.


----------



## prettynpink29

my friend just informed me that she got her BFP today at 11dpo. 

she did "IUI" at home 3 days in a row. The 1st day she got the +opk, then the 2 days following. 

Interesting..............

still not brave enough to try it myself though


----------



## kleinfor3

prettynpink29 said:


> my friend just informed me that she got her BFP today at 11dpo.
> 
> she did "IUI" at home 3 days in a row. The 1st day she got the +opk, then the 2 days following.
> 
> Interesting..............
> 
> still not brave enough to try it myself though

Really the actual IUI...for sure...you got details, step by step lol???? Don't think I would have the nerve to do it "unwashed" but wow congrats to her BFP


----------



## prettynpink29

Of course I have details :) LOL

This is what she said she did.

-she said OH would let the swimmers go in a softcup
-she put some pressed in with it and let it sit for 5 min (why 5 min, I have no idea)
-took a syringe and a catheter and sucked up the swimmers
-laid on her back on the bed with a pillow under her butt
-inserted by using 1 finger to feel where her cervix was then slowly sliding the catheter in under her finger and guided it through the cervix.
-put soft cup in and stayed laying down for 30 min each time


----------



## kleinfor3

prettynpink29 said:


> Of course I have details :) LOL
> 
> This is what she said she did.
> 
> -she said OH would let the swimmers go in a softcup
> -she put some pressed in with it and let it sit for 5 min (why 5 min, I have no idea)
> -took a syringe and a catheter and sucked up the swimmers
> -laid on her back on the bed with a pillow under her butt
> -inserted by using 1 finger to feel where her cervix was then slowly sliding the catheter in under her finger and guided it through the cervix.
> -put soft cup in and stayed laying down for 30 min each time

WOW...love the add preseed and let sit for 5 min...sounds like she was baking lol :haha:that's awesome...thanks for sharing. I wonder if the preseed makes the sperm less invasive to us unwashed??? Just a hypothosis. Did she say if it hurt? Or is does it just hurt if it gets infected or something...hmm...off to google


----------



## prettynpink29

LOL! Yea, I was wondering why she did that also. A friend on here told me it is to liquefy the semen to make it easier to suck up the syringe. Makes since now:) 

I am not sure about the preseed making the sperm less invasive :shrug: but a good theory:) Makes me wonder! She said she decided to use preseed because she figured it couldn't hurt LOL

I did ask her specifically if it hurt and she said no. She said it stung a little bit at first, but it went away quickly and then nothing after that :shrug: I still don't have the guts to try it, but very interesting!


----------



## Bunnylicious

How did she even come up with that mixing and procedures herself?! Amazing


----------



## kleinfor3

So I did a little research on the sperm washing part and from what I read it is very very important...it is something you can do at home though. So if any one isn't covered by insurance you can purchase a Centrifuge ($600.00) which is what they basically do a 'spin cycle' with the sperm in a vile mixed with a dilution solution and then suck the ones up in the cathader on top as they are the most 'motile'. If someone was starting IUI's and going to do 4 or so it would be an investiment....I'm sure you'd be able to sell the centrifuge used on ebay no prob...they have some on there now. The cool thing about doing it at home is you could do 3 a cycle instead of just 1...could up your chances if getting preggo if all you needed was an iui. Just a thought!


----------



## lisap2008

prettynpink29 said:


> Of course I have details :) LOL
> 
> This is what she said she did.
> 
> -she said OH would let the swimmers go in a softcup
> -she put some pressed in with it and let it sit for 5 min (why 5 min, I have no idea)
> -took a syringe and a catheter and sucked up the swimmers
> -laid on her back on the bed with a pillow under her butt
> -inserted by using 1 finger to feel where her cervix was then slowly sliding the catheter in under her finger and guided it through the cervix.
> -put soft cup in and stayed laying down for 30 min each time

I highly doubt your friend got the sample into the uterus because if she did she would have been telling you about the horrid cramps that follow injecting fresh semen into the uterus , so it sounds like she actually did ICI . 
ICI is fine to do with unwashed semen .


----------



## loveydove1113

Hi everyone!
I am new to the site and ran across this forum in a google search. I wanted to give my input on this. I too am trying to concieve, desperately we have been trying for months with no luck. My wife and I use sperm from a friend and have tried plain old insemination at home. I have a stage two uterine prolapse so my uterus is right at my opening (sorry tmi) so I figure we would try to do an at home IUI. I read up on the internet about the risks and figured I would risk it, worse case scenario they'll take my uterus which is already on its way out. I purchased a sterile needless syringe, a 12 pack of catheters and some sterile specimen cups. The day I got my positive OPK we made our first attempt. Our friend did his business in the cup, we went to our room, I laid on a towel we sterilized in the oven. I used the catheter/syringe combo to suck up the semen, then I inserted the end of the catheter about 2 inches into my uterus. It was a little uncomfortable but not terrible. I then slowly injected the semen, waited a few seconds before removing the catherter and then relaxed. I felt a bit crampy and uncomfortable for about 20 minutes, had a pink tinge on the toliet paper when I wiped the next few times, but nothing too concerning. That was 2 days ago we did another IUI today and the same discomfort accured but it was not bad. I will let you know if it works!!!


----------



## Princess24

It should only be done with washed sperm. Self or in-home IUI is done commonly with women using donor sperm from a bank. You can purchase IUI format aka washed sperm. It has good results if you do your research.


----------



## successstory

You don't need to do an IUI at home if sperm motility is not an issue. An IVI, just insertion of syringe into vagina, works fine. We did that for one cycle (6 of my fertile days) and conceived at home, after 2 failed IVF cycles and 2 failed IUIs.


----------



## TCC MRS N MRS

has anyone tried to do iui at home, how did it go? 
tried home insemination for the first time this month, would be great full for any tips :thumbup:


----------

